# Ponible -- una camisa más ponible



## Dorothea

A beige coulour T-shirt is a lot more ___(ponible)____ than a sky blue T-shirt...


----------



## Tazzler

"wearable"?


----------



## gurseal

En inglés, _versatile _se una en el sentido de útil en conjunto con una gran variedad de ropa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

También en español podrías llegar a decir que un color de ropa es más versátil que otro. Ropa versátil: práctica, fácil de usar. Yo, probablemente, referido a un color, diría que es "más combinable". Ejemplo: las prendas negras y las blancas son las más combinables.
Saludos


----------



## gurseal

Practical also works in English: Beige is a lot more practical/versatile than sky blue.


----------



## elroy

“Flattering” comes to mind.


----------



## Graciela J

elroy said:


> “Flattering” comes to mind.



I don't think that "flattering" is the word we need here:

*flatter*:
to show to advantage: _a hairstyle that flatters the face._

Depending on the person, his/her hair color, skin color, etc., one t-shirt color would be more flattering that the other. For some people a beige T-shirt is a lot more flattering than a sky blue one, for other people a sky blue T-shirt is a lot more flattering than a beige one.


----------



## elroy

So what exactly does "ponible" mean here?


----------



## Ciprianus

elroy said:


> So what exactly does "ponible" mean here?



Wearable.


----------



## elroy

I know that's the literal meaning, but it may not be the best English translation.  Can you describe what the Spanish adjective conveys?


----------



## Wandering JJ

It really does translate as 'wearable'.  Wearable clothes are comfortable, practical and easily worn by ordinary people, as opposed to being unusual or extreme in appearance or fit.


----------



## Ciprianus

La ropa no ponible es la que solo se diseña para los desfiles de moda y que una mujer normal nunca usaría en su vida diaria.
Por lo que encuentro en Google _wearable_ es lo mismo que ponible, me parece que _usable_ también podría ser una posible traducción.


----------



## elroy

It seems absolutely bizarre, then, to describe a sky blue T-shirt as less _wearable_ than a beige T-shirt.   That literally makes zero sense to me.  Why would a sky blue T-shirt be less comfortable or practical than a beige one?  Comfort and practicality are not about color!


----------



## Ciprianus

El color es muy importante para que una prenda sea ponible.
Por ejemplo, si los azules  no están de moda entonces una prenda celeste no sería muy ponible.


----------



## Caribbean1706

No sé. (more) casual.


----------



## Wandering JJ

I used to possess a bright blue T-shirt and, when in a crowded location, my wife would say: "At least it will be easy to spot you in the crowd!" In other words, she found it rather too bright and brash — not as wearable as a more muted colour.


----------



## elroy

Of course, different colors can be in or out of style, they can be versatile or not, etc.  But none of that has to do with how comfortable or practical a clothing item is.  That has to do with the material, the cut, etc.  The reason most fashion show outfits aren’t worn in real life is not their colors, but the way they actually fit, which is usually uncomfortable over a sustained period of time.


----------



## Caribbean1706

Casual.


----------



## Graciela J

Del diccionario de la RAE:

*ponible*

1. adj. Dicho de una prenda de vestir: Que se puede poner en distintas ocasiones o que combina bien con otras prendas.


----------



## elroy

That would be “versatile,” not “wearable.”


----------



## Amapolas

Después de leer todo el hilo, me parece que la primera respuesta que se dio es la más adecuada. Es aproximada en significado, parece tener el mismo registro, es fácil y sencilla. Ni _ponible_ ni _wearable_ son necesariamente _flattering_ o _versatile_ o _practical_, aunque sí pueden serlo, según el sentido en que estén usadas. Sin embargo, sin mayor contexto, este sería uno de esos casos para aplicar la navaja de Occam: ponible = wearable.


----------



## franzjekill

Un uso, el de "ponible", totalmente desconocido en mi entorno, lo habría tomado, equivocadamente, por algún nuevo término que ponen de moda los adolescentes.


----------



## Amapolas

franzjekill said:


> Un uso, el de "ponible", totalmente desconocido en mi entorno, lo habría tomado, equivocadamente, por algún nuevo término que ponen de moda los adolescentes.


Bueno, a mí me sorprendió ver la definición del diccionario. Aquí se usa mucho, pero siempre pensé que era una palabra coloquial y sin reconocimiento de la Academia.


----------



## jilar

Por aquí ponible suena a una palabra que alguien se inventa partiendo del verbo poner.
En base a eso, ponible significaría "que se puede poner"... Por los motivos que sean. Aunque me da que el sentido final de quien usa esta palabra es "que se puede poner porque combina bien " por lo tanto es algo muy subjetivo decir que algo es *ponible*, depende del gusto del hablante respecto a cómo vestir.
Hay quien adora vestir con prendas negras, y otros en cambio dirían que el negro es para los funerales.

Así como wear, llevar, genera wearable, que sería como decir "llevable" en español, que se puede llevar (hablando de ropa)

Ponible sería como decir en inglés _putable_, partiendo de put.(poner)


----------



## Wandering JJ

El problema es que la palabra inglesa 'putable' (también 'puttable) ya existe con otro significado en el campo de economía. A 'putable bond' es un bono con opción de reventa, es decir que el tenedor del bono puede devolver el bobo al emisor, por ejemplo, en una fecha fijada.


----------



## anahiseri

Dorothea said:


> A beige coulour T-shirt is a lot more ___(ponible)____ than a sky blue T-shirt...



A beige *colour* T-shirt is much more *wearable* than a sky blue T-shirt...

I also think *wearable* has the same meaning as *ponible. *
Among other things, it describes a garment that you can wear on a lot of occasions.


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> Among other things, it describes a garment that you can wear on a lot of occasions.


 That’s not what the English means to me.


----------



## anahiseri

jilar said:


> Por aquí ponible suena a una palabra que alguien se inventa partiendo del verbo poner.
> 
> Ponible sería como decir en inglés _putable_, partiendo de put.(poner)



in any case puton-able or onputtable


----------



## Wandering JJ

anahiseri said:


> in any case puton-able or onputtable


Nooooo! There is nothing wrong with wearable! 
Todo el mundo está de acuerdo – aparte de elroy.


----------



## sound shift

I've never heard anyone say that a garment was "wearable".


----------



## elroy

Wandering JJ said:


> Todo el mundo está de acuerdo – aparte de elroy.


I’m not saying “wearable” is definitely not the right translation!  If you re-read my posts closely you’ll see I never said that.

In English, “wearable” does not include versatility, for me.  Practicality and comfort, yes, but not versatility.  If two shirts are identical in every way except for color, I would never say that one was more _wearable_ than the other.


sound shift said:


> I've never heard anyone say that a a garment was "wearable".


 I don’t think I have either, but if I did hear it I would associate it with comfort and practicality, not color.


----------



## kimuchi

How about "neutral"?


----------



## Wandering JJ

Why are people coming up with suggestions such as 'neutral' when it is perfectly clear to any native English language speaker that 'wearable' is more than adequate to transfer the meaning from Spanish to English? 

_Moderator's note
Off-topic and inappropriate comments deleted.
Bevj_


----------



## kimuchi

Wandering JJ said:


> Why are people coming up with suggestions such as 'neutral' when it is perfectly clear to any native English language speaker that 'wearable' is more than adequate to transfer the meaning from Spanish to English?



While I think that wearable is a great option, it shouldn't have to be the only option. I personally would use "neutral" in this case, especially since the colors of the two shirts are mentioned in the comparison. Or instead of using an adjective, "A beige colour T-shirt can be worn with more things than a sky blue T-shirt".  I think it's possible to have more than one correct option for a translation, and that the beauty of studying languages is that they can be interpreted in so many different ways depending on the speaker.  Next time I will provide more context with my answer to avoid any misunderstandings.

_Moderator's note
Reference to deleted comments also deleted.
Bevj_


----------



## Psychae

Wandering JJ said:


> Why are people coming up with suggestions such as 'neutral' when it is perfectly clear to any native English language speaker that 'wearable' is more than adequate to transfer the meaning from Spanish to English?


Presumably, not everyone agrees that _wearable_ is, indeed, the 'best' translation or 'more than adequate'. To me, this is why context is so important (which I think you know as well as anyone): if the meaning of _ponible_ in some particular sentence is that the garment can be worn with a wide variety of other colours, then I would personally have to agree with elroy that _versatile_ seems more appropriate _wearable.
_
Part of the problem with _wearable_, I think, is that it's really not commonly used in this way in my experience (or in sound shift's, apparently). I'd probably be inclined to use other words, such as _versatile _or _practical_ (if appropriate given the context) before finally settling on _wearable_ if I couldn't think of anything else!


----------



## jaimehm

An item that its easy to match? (Wearable)


----------

